
CompTIA, A+ cert org lobbies AGAINST right to repair bill - miles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9JKRItHDME
======
rasz
Shh, dont talka bout it out loud, or else we will censor you

[https://yt3.ggpht.com/Xmgfm4nkconx32vrLF96mgseSMajF2sg03dgMU...](https://yt3.ggpht.com/Xmgfm4nkconx32vrLF96mgseSMajF2sg03dgMURGqy5kv9txA6LympyL76L_bSfEGEVH8sATcxQn=s1600-nd)

